# G.pulchra growth rate - how slow is it!



## Crunchie (Dec 26, 2004)

I read on a nother website a post with a picture of a moulting pulchra saying something along the lines of... "here's mine finally getting her adult colours, she's 7 year sold".

Can anyone who's raised pulchra from slings maybe enlighten me a bit...

- Is the info given in the above paragraph likely to be true?!
- Are the slings particulary slow growers in terms of moults?! ie do they not moult very often?
- I've had my little 3/4" sling since Octobver and he isnt showing any signs of moulting at all. Any idea when he may likely actually decide to stop stuffing his fat wee face and moult for me?

So are they really THAT slow?


----------



## David Burns (Dec 26, 2004)

I got mine on Aug./08/04 It was 1/2 its molts were as follows;
08/25/04
09/16/04
10/14/04
11/12/04
12/17/04
On its last molt I was able to determine that it was female. It is about 2 3/4" now and eats 1 or 2 times a day. I keep my spider room at around 33 degrees celcius dropping to 25 degrees C. at night. I raise my own crix so the right sizes are always availiable. Hope this helps. Good luck!

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Crunchie (Dec 27, 2004)

thats exactly the info I'm looking for thanks a million! Moulting doesn't seem too infrequent, from what folk were saying I was thinking they were going to moult like once every 3 months as slings. Though I'm only feeding my little rubbish disposal every 3 days, maybe I'll up his/her food a tadpole.


----------



## Ultimate Instar (Dec 27, 2004)

When they get larger, their molting rate slows a lot.  I have a 4" female, which supposedly makes her a young adult/juvenile, and she hasn't molted for the past year.  There may also be significant variation in the growth rate of individuals.

Karen N.


----------



## SkyeSpider (Dec 28, 2004)

Just to further this discussion, I have an almost three year old G. pulchra. Here are her molt records (bought her in 5-02 at first instar).
8/29/02
4/26/03
7/29/03
10/1/03
7/15/04

She's been very sporatic in her molts at times, which confuses me. She's under 2" in legspan, and eats like a horse; a full grown cricket every week!

I think it's safe to say they're slow growers.

-Bryan


----------



## rosehaired1979 (Dec 28, 2004)

Bought it 2/24/04 at 1.25" and here is my G.pulchra molt record
05-16-2004
07-02-2004
09-02-2004


----------



## Tarangela (Dec 28, 2004)

Well, I bought a G. pulchra sling in Sept. and it has NOT molted yet.  It is about 3/4-1".  I bought a camroon red and a usambara along w/ it.  And they
each have molted at least 4 times or more.  But the pulchra has not!  It has a huge abdomen, and it has NO signs of blackness or molting.  It ate the other day?!  I don't see how it could fit any more food in there.

Really weird.  I can't wait until it does molt though.


----------



## blckwidow75 (Dec 28, 2004)

Mine is very slow as well.  It's driving me CRAZY as I wasn't able to sex it with the last molt.  I acquired him/her at 3/4" and below is the molt history:
1/12/04
2/09/04
3/23/04
5/23/04
and it has been 7+ months and NOTHING!!!  I hear I'm in for the same thing with the A. Chalcodes I just got.


----------



## BlkCat (Dec 28, 2004)

TheEternal said:
			
		

> Just to further this discussion, I have an almost three year old G. pulchra. Here are her molt records (bought her in 5-02 at first instar).
> 8/29/02
> 4/26/03
> 7/29/03
> ...


What does INSTAR mean? I have seen it a few times and cant figure it out through context clues.


----------



## BakuBak (Dec 28, 2004)

INSTAR = time from 1 molt to another


----------



## BlkCat (Dec 28, 2004)

BakuBak said:
			
		

> INSTAR = time from 1 molt to another


Thank you!


----------



## Spoodergirl (Nov 7, 2017)

Crunchie said:


> I read on a nother website a post with a picture of a moulting pulchra saying something along the lines of... "here's mine finally getting her adult colours, she's 7 year sold".
> 
> Can anyone who's raised pulchra from slings maybe enlighten me a bit...
> 
> ...


I was sold this female G Pulchra from Jamies Tarantulas.  She told me it was 4 years old!!!


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Nov 7, 2017)

Spoodergirl said:


> I was sold this female G Pulchra from Jamies Tarantulas.  She told me it was 4 years old!!!


That's crazy, still looks like a sling.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Skullion (Dec 14, 2021)

Spoodergirl said:


> I was sold this female G Pulchra from Jamies Tarantulas.  She told me it was 4 years old!!!


Mine is almost four and looks about the same. A little darker maybe.


----------



## michaelves (Dec 15, 2021)

Skullion said:


> Mine is almost four and looks about the same. A little darker maybe.


What i have mine for a year now, it was 2nd instar sling about 1cm(maybe less) body lenght ... after year it is in 7th instar and looking like sub-adult 3,5cm body lenght.


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Dec 15, 2021)

Purchased as a 2nd instar sling (1cm DLS) in February of 2018, currently around 6cm DLS and going over a year between moults


----------



## Dorifto (Dec 15, 2021)

I got her in october 2017 like a gatorade water cup in size, a bit less maybe, L5 if I remember correctly.

Molting schedules:

Grammostola Pulchra L5
Nov 29 2017
Jan 22 2018
March 23 2018
May 27 2018
Jan 21 2019
March 24 2019
May 19 2020
Jul 28 2021

Her last molt, legs are a bit curled and I have pretty big hands, so it looks smaller than it is. If I remember I believe it measured 13+-cm so 5.2-5.5 inch?




Now is a tad bigger but I didn't measure her.




Always kept humid 60-70%RH and after the vivariums, with dry and slightly moist spots.


----------

